# Puppy going wild in one room specifically



## Suki_the_gsd (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello

Our puppy is 6 1/2 months old & is a bundle of energy!

Weirdly the only issue we have with her is in the living room. No matter how tired she is she will not settle & goes absolutely nuts. Chewing anything she can & bouncing off the furniture. If we sit in the kitchen with her it's a different story, she is happy to chill on her bed. When she gets too much in the living room we shut her in the kitchen & she goes straight to sleep! I don't understand why she won't sleep in the living room. 

She's crate trained & sleeps all night. We do puppy school (she's been bumped up to intermediate classes already so she's doing really well with her commands, particularly recall). She goes to doggy daycare when we're at work so is very well socialised & we do a lot of training & play at home. I feel like a lot of the time she must be tired but whenever we're around she thinks there's an opportunity for more play. 

I'm struggling with her a bit because I feel I can't relax even for 15 minutes while I'm at home.

Any tips welcome


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's called classical conditioning. The room has become a cue to a high energy state of mind for the dog probably because you played high energy games with the dog in that room or because high energy greetings occurred in that room or because that's the room the dog gets crazy in before you go outside to play/potty whatever. Nothing really goes on in the other rooms so the dog shuts down a bit.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Have you tried introducing her to that room on a leash and doing some of her obedience work in there? Maybe that could break the cycle. 

We had a similar issue with Roxy, she would always get super excited on our bed. Simple for us though, we just stopped letting her on the bed. I don't think you can just keep her out of your living room!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I would keep her on lead in the room! 
When we got Max he was so hyper in the house so we kept him on lead when I sat he had to laydown beside me. I did not allow him to play hard in the house that is for outside! She will keep the behaviour as long as you allow it


----------



## Suki_the_gsd (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you - I'm going to try keeping her on a leash just in that room. Hopefully it works!


----------



## Suki_the_gsd (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone - having her on the lead in there for a few days really worked. She hates being on her lead so quickly realised she needed to settle down to be allowed off it. She now mainly sleeps in the living room which was the dream


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dog does the same because he figured out as a young puppy I didn't want him to pee or play in there. He races through the room, and pulls things, won't listen. I started tethering him to me when we go from one room to another and he is much better.


----------

